# Taking him out of the gene pool!!!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Had been huntin' the front for a few weeks in search of goliath to no avail. Filmed a couple decent bucks at 25 yards a few weeks ago, a nice 3X4 and a big 2 bagger. I was hoping they would spar, but the 2 point had the other dude nervous.




I let them go hoping that things would really get warmed up with the rut. I think the full moon hit just at the wrong time and most of the action was during that week. Comin' down to the end of the hunt and I wanted some meat, so I had the chance to put an arrow in the big 2 point in the video.




Stuck him at 48 yards. Double lung, and the vessels on the top of the heart! The Epek XC-3 (1st Gen) did the trick. That is the first deer I've killed with one, and I can say I am very happy with the results. Plan on shooting them more. Nice job on the design boys. I guess I need to try the new fiber optic. Here is a pic of the axe wound in his side, up close and personal! Although I watched him pile up, there was a blood trail that was super easy to follow!
[attachment=0:19dky4ql]IMG_0225.JPG[/attachment:19dky4ql]


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck. congrats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go.

That's an impressive wound channel.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great buckie! Nice big forkie!!! Congrats on the hunt and that is even cooler that you got some video footage of him alive as well as dead.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Good looking animal you got there, nice arrow placement. The video work was nice too. Congrats


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck! I'd say those broadheads work pretty well!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats thanks for the report and video. 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet man, love them big 2 baggers


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

well done


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats and well done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job TKB.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get it done!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome forkie!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I woulda taken him out of the gene pool any day! He is awesome and a worthy trophy!


----------

